# alarm system requirement?



## BSSTG (Sep 30, 2015)

Greetings,

2012 Codes apply

New Group B building, sprinkler not required but installed anyway, NFPA 13 system approx. 80 heads.

IFC states thusly:

903.4 Sprinkler system supervision and alarms.

All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures and water-flow switches on all sprinkler systems shall be electrically supervised by a listed fire alarm control unit.

What type of alarm system is required to monitor the system? Does a complete manual alarm system need be installed to comply with the above requirement "supervised by a listed alarm control unit"?

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

No we only require monitoring, smoke or heat above panel and one exterior a/v

Texas requires one pull station


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

903.4.1 Monitoring.

Alarm, supervisory and trouble signals shall be distinctly different and shall be automatically transmitted to an approved supervising station or, when approved by the fire code official, shall sound an audible signal at a constantly attended location.

903.4.2 Alarms.

An approved audible device, located on the exterior of the building in an approved location, shall be connected to each automatic sprinkler system. Such sprinkler water-flow alarm devices shall be activated by water flow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system. Where a fire alarm system is installed, actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire alarm system.


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 30, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> No we only require monitoring, smoke or heat above panel and one exterior a/vTexas requires one pull station


OK that's what I was told about the 1 pull station. But where does that come from? State FM's office?

thanks

BS


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> OK that's what I was told about the 1 pull station. But where does that come from? State FM's office?thanks
> 
> BS


Yep and they do not care where it is located. Normally see it directly next to wherever the panel is


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2015)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> OK that's what I was told about the 1 pull station. But where does that come from? State FM's office?thanks
> 
> BS


Yep and they do not care where it is located. Normally see it directly next to wherever the panel is


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, we got info from Tx FM office today. It was as I expected. The requirement is for the fire alarm control unit to monitor the sprinkler system without the need for a full blown system with bells, whistles, strobes, yada yada. They only want the 1 pull station. Makes sense to me.

Of course now the building is being wired for strobes after a fire inspector spouted off about the need for an alarm system. Whoops!

BSSTG


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2015)

Hay a little extra never hurt


----------



## linnrg (Oct 1, 2015)

2009 IBC section 907.2 "A minimum of one manual fire alarm box shall be provided in an approved location to initiate a fire alarm signal for fire alarms employing automatic fire alarm detectors or waterflow detection devices.  Where other sections of this code allow elimination of fire alarm boxes due to sprinklers, a single fire alarm shall be installed"

This was a change that came in the 2009 IBC.  Section 907 shows that lots of changes were made to section 907  does anyone know what triggered such?


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2015)

Comment terry says if the sprinkler system is down the tech or someone can manually activate the system.

Have heard that before


----------

